# Shred Training Lick of the Week



## Maniacal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

As I will be recording a lick every week for my app I thought I should add it to the forum incase you guys don't want the app, but may want the lick. 

Licks will work like this:

Week 1: blues
Week 2: shred
Week 3: jazz
Week 4: random

Here is the first one:


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 20, 2012)

And here is week 2


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 21, 2012)

I am in Germany for a few weeks so I have recorded the next 2 licks today.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 29, 2012)

You have a Vigier. Now I must hunt you down.......;-)

Nice licks buddy.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 21, 2013)

Week 4, new guitar too. Beautiful.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome! 
That goes for the lick and the new guitar!


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks. This guitar is beautiful, one of the nicest sounding guitars I have played. It has MIDI too, which should be fun!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 21, 2013)

Is that a Carvin? Looks like one and I know they offer midi on some of their models.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes it is. SH-65


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 29, 2013)

Not a lick of the week but whatever

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5GMPOs5hSQ


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 29, 2013)

ignore this post.


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just bought the app. I like it, keep updating, its great!!!


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 1, 2013)

Glad you like it. 

We are trying to update every week but this weeks update will be a little late. 

There are still hundreds more exercises to add so you will never run out of material to practice!


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 17, 2013)

Whatever


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 10, 2013)

How is the app called? Guitarmageddon? Can't find it.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 10, 2013)

android version:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...nNocmVkdHJhaW5pbmcuZ3VpdGFybWFnZWRkb25wcm8iXQ..

Apple version is not out yet, should be out soon.


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 10, 2013)

oh, that's why i couldn't find it


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 12, 2013)

You can now download the free version on iOS. Paid version coming soon.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/guitarmageddon-free/id657761331?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## jbrin0tk (Jun 13, 2013)

Love the app, Jonathan. I plan to buy the pay version as well. One question, none of the examples will play for me. Is that because it is the free version, or am I missing something? I checked to see that the volume was on in the lower right corner. Thanks


----------



## wespaul (Jun 13, 2013)

Got the app on both my iphone and ipad --can't wait for the paid version. Thanks again, bro.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 13, 2013)

jbrin0tk said:


> Love the app, Jonathan. I plan to buy the pay version as well. One question, none of the examples will play for me. Is that because it is the free version, or am I missing something? I checked to see that the volume was on in the lower right corner. Thanks



Make sure you select the category and then select a difficulty level. Then click the play button below the exercise. 

If that doesn't work then there may be a problem with the app that we will need to correct. 

What device and version are you using?


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 13, 2013)

wespaul said:


> Got the app on both my iphone and ipad --can't wait for the paid version. Thanks again, bro.



You're very welcome, I am glad you like it. 

Is the app working okay for you?


----------



## jbrin0tk (Jun 13, 2013)

Jonathan, I got it from the App Store on my iPhone 4. I did all those things and still no sound. Otherwise great, though.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 13, 2013)

It works perfectly. I'm running it on an iphone 4s 64gb and an ipad2 32gb. Everything sounds fine. I find it hilarious that the licks start at 120bpm, and some of them I have to slow down to almost half speed to find a starting point I can begin to play it at 

But yeah, the free version has a lot of stuff to get you up and running. A lot more than other free/lite versions of apps. I'm really impressed.

EDIT-- Also, make sure your phone is off silent when you're playing these, and make sure it's turned up. Some apps won't play any sound at all if it's on silent.


----------



## bondmorkret (Jun 13, 2013)

Some cool guitar lesson videos here.


----------



## totem (Jun 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have an ipad1 so I can't d/l the app. Time to upgrade.


----------



## jbrin0tk (Jun 14, 2013)

Nevermind, Jonathan. Wespaul's suggestion worked perfectly. I had my ringer off. I turned it on and instantly had sound. Looking forward to the pay version!


----------



## Rypac (Jun 14, 2013)

totem said:


> Unfortunately, I have an ipad1 so I can't d/l the app. Time to upgrade.



Sorry about that totem, there are only so many devices we can cater for. 

__________

Just a few things for anyone that is interested:

The iPhone 4/iPod Touch 4th gen is the oldest hardware that is supported at the moment and iOS 6.0 plus is required. Initially they really struggled to playback some of the MIDI files which contained a lot of tracks using good quality presets. I had to include some simpler presets which don't sound as great but allow for glitchless playback.
I'll aim to put some better sounding instrument presets in the next release for devices which can handle it, which should be for the iPhone 4s and iPad 2 (and newer).

Also, a few of the options in the exercise screen toolbar might need a proper explanation.







The navigation arrows on the far left move between adjacent exercises. The scope will stay confined within the chosen technique and skill level unless the exercise is accessed from the favourites menu, which will move through the list of exercises that are currently favourited. The icon will be greyed out if the exercises is either the first or last in the list.

The middle three function as you would expect; pause, play and replay (jump to the beginning) the current exercise.

The shuffle looking icon brings up a progress bar which allows you to jump through to any point of playback within the exercise. 
The video icon brings up the YouTube play-through of the current exercise. It will be greyed out if no video exists. 
The mute button toggles the soloing of the drum track. It kind of functions like a metronome but with the whole drum track.


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 14, 2013)

I have an Iphone 3gs

Edit: oh, it says the 3gs will work too.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 14, 2013)

bondmorkret said:


> Some cool guitar lesson videos here.



There will be many more video lesson in future where I will actually explain things. 

By the way, thanks for the Holdsworth tabs they were very useful.


----------



## Rypac (Jun 14, 2013)

Judge_Dredd said:


> I have an Iphone 3gs
> 
> Edit: oh, it says the 3gs will work too.



Yeah, it should work actually. I'm not sure how it will perform though. 

I haven't been able to get my hands on a 3GS for testing so it would be great to hear some feedback.


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 17, 2013)

So far everything works fine!


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 21, 2013)

Guitarmageddon Pro is now ready for iOS

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/guitarmageddon-pro/id661657193?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## wespaul (Jun 21, 2013)

A bit more expensive than I expected, but I went ahead and purchased it. Glad to have access to it now.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, it is more expensive than the average app. But it will eventually contain more licks, riffs, exercises and videos than you will ever need!


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is one of the practice pieces from my second book

The video looks weird cos the actual recording is a different take than the video due to my phone ringing during recording. Anyway:


----------



## altyguitar (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice playing!


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, have you tried the app?


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 23, 2013)

Android update is out today:

Features:
- Complete UI overhaul and Holo style makeover
- Removed unnecessary permissions
- Added many more licks and exercises
- Integrated instructional videos for many of the exercises
- Predefined starting tempos for each exercise
- Ability to restore exercise data

Fixes:
- Huge performance improvements across the entire app
- Fixed infinite playback loop when exiting the app on some devices
- Fixed occasional crash when exiting exercise during loading
- Reduce splash screen duration
- Many other minor bug fixes and improvements

From this point on there should be weekly updates with loads of new licks, exercises and backing tracks.

Anyone who has Guitarmageddon Free already, did the app update automatically today?


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 23, 2014)

Just about to record 45 more licks, here is a clip of me recording 1:


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 3, 2014)

New promo app video:


----------



## mdeeRocks (Mar 22, 2014)

Very good app, thanks!


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 22, 2014)

Updated GMP and GMF today, can you guys tell me if the app has updated for you?

There should be 41 licks on there now


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 25, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the app update has worked?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 25, 2014)

No words on iOS 6 yet man?


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 25, 2014)

No, we are working on it though


----------

